# Vertical lift model



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Several years ago I started a layout in the back room of what we refer to as "the barn". The bench work and track layout changed through the years but the thing never got beyond the basic stages. While we were cleaning up the room to make space for a new project I was faced with what to do with some of the unfinished portions. One of them was this vertical lift. The premise was to carry a car with a load up to the main line level to join a train to take it off to the processing plant, or whatever..... Anyway, it never got beyond this phase. Before removing it and packing it away I decided to take a movie clip of it in operation, so here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc4Ka5pCFsg 

and this one of the works.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Baxt35#p/a/u/0/UNoZLGE-Y3E 

This is a shot of the carriage.










I'm thinking that some day it might again see the light of day on the Door Hollow Shortline modular layout.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice and smooth! Clever! What are you using for a motor?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That is an amazing thing! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish I knew what motor powers the unit. I built it all over 10 years ago and don't remember much about it. I just looked at the bracket that holds it and don't remember making it that way. Too much water under the bridge, I guess.

Here are pictures I just took. Maybe someone will recognize it.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very clever! 
Works very well and looks great. 

Alec.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
The videos are great! The last set of photos are not showing up though? Nice application of an incline to the old layout! 

Chas


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Only you, Bob, only you. What a novel idea.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool....as usual. I sure miss your building posts. Whacha working on now?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Bob, 
You got that motor from me. I am having a problem finding them now. A guy sells them for robotic applications and he is getting quite a bit more for them than I paid ten years ago. The motors are a 12 volt semi-can with bronze bushed worm gear drive. Final gear reduction is approximately 100:1. 
These develop an amazing amount of torque for their size. I have used them in some smaller rail vehicles and they work very well. 
http://www.futurebots.com/gear.htm 
Scroll down the page and you'll see them. 

Don


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, oh, Baxter! You're in a heap of trouble now. Those CSI types know how to find perps.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool! I watched a couple of your other vids too -- the steam shovel and the mine. Great stuff! What did you use for the lights in the mine, and how are they powered?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry about the delay in answering, guys. We've been very busy getting all the new attractions we're adding to the Door Hollow Shortline to be ready for the Big Train Show, coming up next weekend. You'll just have to wait 'till the show to see them. Dave and I will be upgrading the DHS website but that will probably be a while until we can get at it. We'll be taking lots of pictures at the show to replace or add to the site. 

Roy Heughins built the underground....well, under the table.....mine complex. He donated it so it could stay with the layout when they moved away. The grain of wheat lights in that area are powered by a very large AC transformer of unknown manufacture. He was an electrician in his working life so he had access to things like that. 

See y'all at the show?


----------

